# Jessica Alba oben ohne – unfreiwilliger Nacktskandal



## Mandalorianer (6 Nov. 2010)

*Jessica Alba oben ohne – unfreiwilliger Nacktskandal*​
Nun hat auch Jessica Alba ihren ersten Nacktfoto-Skandal! Intime Privatfotos von ihr machen gerade im Internet die Runde, die sie halbnackt zeigen. Dabei handelt es sich mitunter um Aufnahmen, die kurz nach der Geburt von Tochter Honor entstanden sind und ganz sicher nicht für neugierige Augen bestimmt waren. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt weiß niemand, woher die Fotos stammen und man fragt sich, wer hinter der Veröffentlichung stecken könnte.

Die kleine Sammlung, die auch ihren Mann Cash Warren und Jessica im hautfarbenen Still-BH zeigt, lässt vermuten, dass es sich dabei um einen dreisten Datenklau von ihrem Handy handelt oder um einen gehackten Mail-Account. Wohl keine Frau hätte selbst dafür gesorgt, ihren von der Geburt gezeichneten Bauch so gnadenlos der Öffentlichkeit zur Schau zu stellen. Möglicherweise hatte Jessica ihren Bauch seinerzeit fotografiert, um dessen Rückbildung nach der Schwangerschaft für sich selbst zu dokumentieren. Sie hatte stets erklärt, sich für die Öffentlichkeit nicht nackt zeigen zu wollen.

*Also ein Skandal ist da wohl nicht
sind ja eher harmlose Bilder 
Gruss Gollum

P.S Die Bilder sind Hier leider nicht erlaubt 
*


----------



## Stefan102 (6 Nov. 2010)

Die Bilder sind wirklich harmlos, versteh nicht, was da so ein Hype drum gemacht wird.


----------



## krawutz (7 Nov. 2010)

Stefan102 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind wirklich harmlos, versteh nicht, was da so ein Hype drum gemacht wird.



Stars sind halt eitel und besonders toll sieht sie darauf nicht aus.
Einige Promis haben wohl immer noch nicht begriffen, wie man mit solchen Bildern auf PC oder Handy umgeht.


----------



## Khorkie0815 (7 Nov. 2010)

krawutz, du hast völlig recht. Da brauchen sich die Betroffenen nicht zu wundern  Man muß sich nur mal an die Sache mit Paris Hilten erinnern, als plötzlich ihr Handy Telefonbuch im Netz auftauchte *g*
Bei den Bildern sieht mans mal wieder: Eine schöne Frau kann nix entstellen  Schade auch, dass dieser Knutschmund Jemandem anderes galt ;-)


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2010)

Ich finde die Bilder schön


----------



## braendi (11 Nov. 2010)

würd ich auch sagen...oben ohne ist besser als oben bh..


----------



## chrissiwi (17 Dez. 2010)

Mille Grazie.

Werd gleich mal suchen ;-)


----------



## gtbg2002 (5 Feb. 2011)

Gibt schlimmeres ...


----------



## pumucklklabautermann (5 Feb. 2011)

wo sind jetzt die bilder?


----------



## cyreander (22 Feb. 2011)

was ist denn an einer schwangeren oder ex-schwangeren hässlich ? es geht eher darum, ob sie die bilder freiwillig veröffentlicht hat oder nicht.


----------

